# Fuel stabilizers really does improve engines



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have always used this in petrol for my generator so it doesn't go stale. Fuel Fit® Fuel Treatment Briggs & Stratton

We bought a new lawn mower a few months ago and its never been a good starter if you stop the engine, then start it a few secs or min later. So I tried some petrol that I had mixed with the stablilizer and now it seems to be starting perfectly... Odd hey?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup.
stabile, and seafoam here in the states work well.
we use the seafoam in all of the fuel here.
it sure helps!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Not odd just a fact of life with the mystery gas we have to put up with. Just noticed the English Flag, do you have the mandatory 10% ethanol added to gasoline?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

most of the gasoline we deal with is not as good as it was in the 1960's...
wish we could still get the good stuff on the cheap!!
lol!
35 cents per gallon! wow! and that was high test!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

exmar said:


> Not odd just a fact of life with the mystery gas we have to put up with. Just noticed the English Flag, do you have the mandatory 10% ethanol added to gasoline?


No idea, I just know its unleaded petrol from the petrol station... But what else would cause a engine not to start after a few mins of stopping, as it would start straight away if it was left a good 5-10mins after stopping the engine.


----------



## Mucksiegooma (Apr 28, 2021)

speedy2019 said:


> I have always used this in petrol for my generator so it doesn't go stale. Fuel Fit® Fuel Treatment Briggs & Stratton
> 
> We bought a new lawn mower a few months ago and its never been a good starter if you stop the engine, then start it a few secs or min later. So I tried some petrol that I had mixed with the stablilizer and now it seems to be starting perfectly... Odd hey?


Also, try using non-oxygenated gasoline. The ethenyol from "corn gas" leaves deposits in the fuel system that causes hard starting.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Mucksiegooma (Apr 28, 2021)

iowagold said:


> yup.
> stabile, and seafoam here in the states work well.
> we use the seafoam in all of the fuel here.
> it sure helps!


I have been using Startron fuel additive. I also have been using SeaFoam also. Stabil is good also. I slways us an additive in the fuel of my small engines.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

The video (while annoying...fast forward to last 5 min) showed that only E0 remained corrosion free and while two(2) engines did indeed start/run at the end of the months long test, even the StaBil-360 produced corrosion in bowl. Startron did not pass the test.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we only use e0 here for fuel.
BP gold is e0 here in Iowa.

then do the sea foam and 2x stabil.
we get 10 years out of that fuel mix in storage!

the trick for us is to have the tanks full of fuel so moisture is not an issue with the tanks vents.
that hot cold thing sucks moisture in as the fuel cools down on the over nights when the moisture is high in the air...


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I doubt my generator would start if it was left for 19months,, it has trouble if left longer than 2months without starting... And my mower has gone back in its old ways and refusing to start when its just been turned off, so the stabilizer didn't fix it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I doubt my generator would start if it was left for 19months,, it has trouble if left longer than 2months without starting... And my mower has gone back in its old ways and refusing to start when its just been turned off, so the stabilizer didn't fix it.


what are you starting with for fuel speed?
do you have e0 fuel over there?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

I like this stuff. Treats 512 gallons per bottle:


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

iowagold said:


> we only use e0 here for fuel.
> BP gold is e0 here in Iowa.
> 
> then do the sea foam and 2x stabil.
> ...


Iowagold, are you saying that a combination of Sea Foam and double-dose of Sta-Bil will allow storage of gasoline for 10 years if in a full tank?

Have you used such 10-year-old gasoline? Do you store it in separate containers, or in the fuel tanks? If in fuel tanks, do you use a fuel cutoff on the feed line and drain the carb bowl during the 10 year period? 

I've heard of diesel fuel lasting for years, but not gasoline. Wow! That sure cuts down on the aggravation factor of having to cycle my Sta-Bil treated gasoline every year through my cars!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Airstreamer67 said:


> Iowagold, are you saying that a combination of Sea Foam and double-dose of Sta-Bil will allow storage of gasoline for 10 years if in a full tank?
> 
> Have you used such 10-year-old gasoline? Do you store it in separate containers, or in the fuel tanks? If in fuel tanks, do you use a fuel cutoff on the feed line and drain the carb bowl during the 10 year period?
> 
> I've heard of diesel fuel lasting for years, but not gasoline. Wow! That sure cuts down on the aggravation factor of having to cycle my Sta-Bil treated gasoline every year through my cars!


@*Airstreamer67*

yup
it is how we role here.
the trick is to find e0 fuel in some areas of the lower 48..
we store containers that are full. *no half full vented containers! *you are asking for trouble on that.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Starting with E0 is a critical detail, when storing gas for years on end.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow, Paul. That's fantastic.

To reiterate, for successful 10-year-storage of gasoline, you:

1. Use the recommended amount of Sea Foam as stipulated on the bottle? EG, 1oz per gallon for storage?
2. Use double-the-recommended dose of Sta-Bil as stipulated on the bottle? EG, 1oz per 5 gallons?
3. Store only in full, non-ventilated containers (which do not include vented fuel tanks on engines)?
4. Use only e-0, non-ethanol-mix gasoline?
5. And the engines start and run well at full power after this gasoline mix is 10 years old?

That's amazing.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so if you have eu2000i or eu2200i gens with caps with a vent selector.
just shut off the vent on the cap.

what we are looking for is no way for moisture to get in to the fuel during the expansion and contraction from the warm to cold heat of the day.

that is one of the ways e10, e15, e85 gets spoiled is through the moisture on the tank vents...
over time that moisture adds up..
so the gas station tanks can be full of water from the start...
and show up worse when they run the tanks lower on fuel..

they do not clean the fuel tanks at a gas station...
sooo....
over time they can get a layer of trash in the bottom of the tanks...
if they do not re fill at the tank at the 1/4 to 1/2 full the new fuel churns up the trash in the bottom of the tanks...
we had that here where i live when the depot for 160+ gas stations tanks were ran super low on fuel..
they did not catch the issue till the fuel truck had delivered fuel to 26 stations...
bad deal at the least!
sand and clay as well as water in gasoline...


i saw it in the clear water separator on a farm style tank that i had just setup 3 weeks earlier. 
the tank was perfectly clean when it was set in place as i had cleaned it with solvents and was dry.

there was 5 gallons of water in the bottom of the new tank along with 1 inch layer of the clay and sand..

and yes the fill cap had a lock on it.
no chance of sabotage on site.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ah yeah. this is similar to what were on about here,, but our petrol is changing from 5% ethanol to 10%, so will that still run fine in generators, mowers, etc?

Ah yeah our mower uses a electric start and it seem to start on the 2nd attempt, I've heard some engine dont like electric starts for some reason, so that might be the reason it has trouble starting..... Im in a wheelchair, so I cant try my theory out and try using the pull rope instead, plus Im not fast enough to pull it.


----------



## TBublitz (Sep 25, 2021)

Question... I use non ethanol gas in my generator. Do I need to add gas stabilizer? 
I don't have any problem with my SKIL gas powered lawn tools. Would the generator be any different?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, do you run your generators as often and as long as your yard tools? Probably not. So yes use stabilizer and also just prior to storing your yard equipment for the winter. Cheap insurance that you’ll hopefully never have fuel issues….😉


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

TBublitz said:


> Question... I use non ethanol gas in my generator. Do I need to add gas stabilizer?
> I don't have any problem with my SKIL gas powered lawn tools. Would the generator be any different?


the basic question and answer is yes use stabil in a 2x dose in all of your gasoline.
it works well.

as well as add seafoam to the mix as well it helps keep things clean.

can you get the BP gold in your area???
it works well in the power sports gear and generators as 93 oct.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It simply cannot hurt, to add stabilizer to your fuel. The E0 is the most import component followed by storing fuel in FULL tanks/containers. 

Nothing can substitute for running your engines often enough to get the old gas out of the carb regularly. The fuel in the carb degrades rapidly. It’s a small quantity open to ambient air.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Please indulge me for a little bit of hair-splitting....

Does it matter whether I put Sta-Bil in an empty jerry can THEN pump gas into it or should I do it the other way around (pump in the gas then pour in the stabilizer after)?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Best if mixed in the fuel during fill-up. After filling vehicle tank the engine needs to run so that the mixture gets into the fuel system, carburetor, lines etc..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup additives first in the gas can.
when you fill the can the action helps with the mixing.
i always fill 1/4 then cap off and shake it to mix well.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

^ I thought as much. I just don’t see it mentioned anywhere and most of the reviewers on Youtube pour it in after the fact.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i treat it like 2 cycle mix...
it needs to be well mixed to work right.
and yes on the 2x the amount.


----------

